#ubuntu-bo 2011-03-10
<Manuchavez> hola 
<Manuchavez> pueden ayudarme con el siguiente error:
<Manuchavez> tengo instalado el ubuntu 10.04 y me hestado funcionando bien
<Manuchavez> y ahora me esta saliendo el siguiente errror
<Manuchavez> mount: mounting/dev on/root/proc failed: no such file or directory
<Manuchavez> mount: mounting/sys on/root/sys failed: no such file or directory
<Manuchavez> mount: mounting/proc on/root/proc failed: no such file or directory
<Manuchavez> ???????????????????????????
